# beef stroganoff



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

being from Oklahoma I just gotta have some beef every now and then. This cold weather made me think about an old favorite 'stick to your ribs' recipe.

BEEF STROGANOFF (SERVES 8)
2 lb beef (chuck or shoulder roast, sirloin, boneless spare ribs) cut into 2” by 1” by ¼” strips
½ t each salt and pepper
1C beef broth
1/3 C full bodied Red Wine
2T olive oil
1 medium onion sliced thin
2 cloves garlic minced
8 oz (about 2 ½ C) mushrooms, sliced or quartered
1 T Dijon mustard
1 t Worcestershire
1/3 C sour cream in a small bowl
Sprinkle meat with S&P and place on paper towel. Heat oil in dutch oven and brown meat briefly on both sides and remove to bowl, cover and keep warm. Cook onions, mushrooms and garlic until tender. 
Deglaze pan with wine, add broth and Worcestershire and bring to boil. Add Dijon mustard and return meat to pan. Lower heat, cover and simmer about an hour, until meat is tender.
Add 1T at a time hot broth to the sour cream stirring constantly until 4 T added, then add sour cream mixture to pan (will curdle otherwise). Continue to cook on low about 10 more minutes until sauce is no longer ‘grainy’.
Serve over buttered egg noodles, rice, orzo or mashed potatoes
enjoy!!


----------



## Fishing Dad (Jan 4, 2014)

sounds good. Im trying it with venison if I get lucky


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

that's a great recipe. i usually add a chunk of cream cheese to mine. i can afford all of the ingredients except the beef.
what's going on with the price of beef? i mean wal-mart specials are $5/lb.
and that's the chuck roasts. got some t-bone the other day for $4.99/lb.
not bad and i had them cut up in 1 inch thick steaks. grilled to perfection.

jack


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

how big a chunk? Back in the 70's I used (believe it or not) ketchup instead of dijon mustard. It is actually pretty good.


----------

